# carfax report



## dhingle (Feb 10, 2006)

My brother is looking at buying a new to him truck and bought a 30 day carfax membership to check on vehicles he was interested in. Today we entered my v.i.n. number just for fun and found out a couple of interesting things, #1 the truck was bought new and was wrecked about 6 months after I drove it off the lot and repaired at the dealer but it is not listed as ever having any damage, but it also says that in Sept. of 2005 it was registered in a county (Galveston) that had been declared a f.e.m.a. flood disaster county. Now even though it has never been under water, it has that hickie on the report and I suppose it could effect a sale if I were to sell the truck. I imagine everyone with a vehicle registered in Galveston county in fall of 2005 will have same on their report.


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

How could it have been wrecked 6 months after you drove it off the lot and you not be aware of it?


----------



## SUPERSAM (May 13, 2007)

I think he is saying that HE may have bought it new. Correct me if I am wrong dhingle.


----------



## dhingle (Feb 10, 2006)

i bought it new and wrecked it in louisianna, we ran my truck's vin # to see what to look for on others he was interested in. i was surprised it wasn't listed. the point i was trying to make w/ this thread is the fact that flooded or not, just registering your vehicle in galveston county in the year fema declared it a flood disaster your vehicle gets "red flagged" for lack of a better word.


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

My inlaws bought a brand new truck off of the dealership lot in June of 96. My wife wrecked the truck in January of 97 and to this day it doesn't show the truck to have ever been wrecked. 

We chalked it up to the fact that Carfax may not have even been around in Jan. of 97, but maybe now the authenticity of Carfax may be in question.

I'd be curious if anyone else has ran a Carfax report on their vehicles and just how accurate they are.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

My truck has been wrecked and it has never showed up on carfax, so i actually wonder about the true value of this service.


----------



## scott in pearland (May 21, 2004)

Carfax is a joke. We bought a car a couple of years ago with a clear report from carfax. We only found out later from the insurance company that there is still an open lawsuit with the original owner from when she wrecked the car. When we finally got a hold of somebody at carfax to ask about the previous wreck, they had an excuse a mile long of why, how and they are not responsible for ****.


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

*carfax*



scott in pearland said:


> Carfax is a joke. We bought a car a couple of years ago with a clear report from carfax. We only found out later from the insurance company that there is still an open lawsuit with the original owner from when she wrecked the car. When we finally got a hold of somebody at carfax to ask about the previous wreck, they had an excuse a mile long of why, how and they are not responsible for ****.


it is only as good as the info it has been given.If nobody tells them it was wrecked how is carfax to know? Some body shops and some new car dealers report to them and some dont so that is why I say it is only as good as the info it is given


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Racer nailed it....if you had a wreck and the place you used to repair the vehicle does'nt report to carfax they will never know about the wreck. It's a useful report to a degree, most all dealerships I think now report to carfax.


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

*car fax*



wading_fool said:


> Racer nailed it....if you had a wreck and the place you used to repair the vehicle does'nt report to carfax they will never know about the wreck. It's a useful report to a degree, most all dealerships I think now report to carfax.


All ins.companys and all new car stores say they report but trust me not all of them do. I ran a body shop for the last 3 years.I know for a fact the report are not very useful.I have repaired cars that had just been bought and showed the owners where they had been wrecked before I did any work to there car because I didnt want them to think it was work I had done.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I had a Mustang that got flooded out several years ago in salt water. Insurance company totaled out the car after lots of complaining from me. I ran the vin on it about 6 months ago. The car is in Ga. And it doesn't show that it has ever even been wrecked or flooded. The insurance company took the car from me and sold it. They did pay my price though.


----------



## reef_runner (Mar 21, 2005)

I checked our 2 vehicles last month while I was looking for another truck and the flood thing was on both of them. Kinda ticked me off, the only thing Brazoria county saw of Rita was a little rain and a lot of wind. I won't waste my money on these services anymore after reading these posts. Thanks for the updates guys


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Carfax is a joke.


----------



## CAJUN THUNDER (Sep 6, 2006)

all the dealerships i ever worked at we never reported them to car fax...


----------

